# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Hello Greetings from AUSTRALIAN BORN - Russian Background

## meth0dz

Hi there everyone 
I am new to this fourm and have a question about a certain phrase and how to spell it in Russian if anyone is willing to help me please fell free to post back.. thank you

----------


## EfreytoR_S

Hi! Write a phrase and we'll help with the translation and spelling

----------

